# Chrisj22's Diet & Training Log



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello all,

I thought I'd start a diet & training log, mainly to motivate my fat ar$e to lose much unwanted fat. With me, I like people's input, so please feel free & add your thoughts/ideas to help me out more - after all, knowledge is power.

I'm going to write down EVERYTHING I eat on a daily basis & also what I've been up to, just to give people an idea of my life (not that it's a bad life or anything, just to give you the good & bad days I go through, like everyone).

*Aims*

Ok, I'll keep it basic - I'm too overweight. About 19 stone 7/8 (haven't weighed myself in a few weeks). I'm not blowing my own trumpet, but I do hold a fair bit of muscle, & I know that once the fat goes I'll have a physique to be proud of.

*Diet*

Erm, this is probably going to get frowned upon, but it's something I've discussed at length with Tall & I'm willing to give it a go. It's a TKD diet (I think), which means I'm basically on (for my bodyweight) 200g protein everyday (although it will be slightly more), 80g carbs on training day's only , & 170g fats everyday. Re-feed every 7 days (400-500g carbs).

*Training *

Ok, I probably have thee worst recovery powers than anyone else. I've done 5 days a week when I was younger, 4 days, 3 days, & now 2 days. A lot has changed though, I have a little son so I'm up very early everyday & on top of commuting to work & back 5 days a week it cripples me.

Day 1;

Squats 5x5 (sometimes get 3x5 due to being battered)

SLDL 2X15

Bench 4x5

OHP (or alternative shoulder press exercise) 3x5

Close-grip bench press - 2 sets to failure

Day 2;

Deads - 5x5 (again, like squats, sometimes it's 3x5)

Side laterals - 2/3x10

Rows - 4x5

Pulldowns - 3x10

Bicep Curl - 2x10

I'm on week one on this routine. As discussed with Tall, I'll attempt to increase wieghts each session (although dieting) for 3 weeks, de-load by 50% in week 4, & have week 5 off. This is something I've never tried before, but it sounds good for recovery.

I've trained for 5 years so I've tried most training routines, but I do like full body routines.

*Monday 31/03/08*

Yesterday afternoon my son tripped over in my parents house & really cracked his head (he's never cracked it as hard), so his sleep was very poor as a result of his head being swollen/bruised, therefore, mine & my girlfriends was, too. He woke up about midnight & didn't go over until about 3.30am (sorted him out etc, but he wanted to talk in his cot), but I couldn't fall into a deep sleep because I was worried for him. I'm an awful sleeper as it is, but this finished me off last night - I was tired all day today.

Anyway; luckily, it was my day in lieu today with work so I went training with my mate (he's a newbie) around 9.45am. My cars fkd at the minute (won't start, plenty of power there), & it seems as though there is something blocking the fuel from running around the tank so my mate picked me up to go training.

Cracked on with Day 2 today & had quite a good workout, even though I was fkd.

Deads; 3x5 - 142.5kg

Side laterals; 2x10 - 12.5kg each dumbbell

Barbell Rows; 4x5 - 80kg

Pulldowns - 3x10 - Don't know what weight it was, but it was about 12 pins or something

Bicep Curl - 2x10 - 7.5kg each side on the E-Z bar

Deads took it out of me to be honest - I should be able to up them next week. Side lats were comfortable. I will go heavier on rows next week as I had plenty left in the tank, but I was getting very tired. Pulldowns - stay on that weight probably. Bicep curls - easy peasy - just a burnout at the end - go up next week.

Diet;

Meal 1; 25g whey, 70g oats, 50g peanut butter (blended together in water)

Meal 2; PWO Shake - 25g whey, 70g oats (couldn't be arsed weighing WMS out today)

Meal 3; 4 whole eggs, 35g extra light butter

Meal 4; 100g chicken, 50g cheddar cheese, salad

Meal 5; As above

Meal 6; still to come - will be as meal 3.

I usually have 7 meals on training days, but I was short on time today trying to get my car sorted. It's gone in the garage now so I have to get the bus tomorrow morning which comes at 6.35am & gets me to work for 7.20am ish. Start work at 8am tomorrow so I'll be up at 5am ish :becky:

Update tomorrow.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great to see you started a log...Good luck with your new routine and eating regimine...I fcukin hate cars, I just has to sink another $350.00 USD into mine but what can I expect it's a 1988 Jeep Wrangler but I wouldn't trade it because my son loves the bumpy ride...Hope you get your car problem sorted as it will just add to stress which none of us need...Cheers...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

goodluck with this m8  i hope your son is ok kids eh


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive made good gains on only training 2x a week! far better than when i tried more...i think its great that you actually realise this.

if you can get yourself some fractional weights ie smaller than the standard 1.25kg plates.you`ll find them invaluable if youre trying to add weight regularly.

the body will adapt to very small regular increases..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice to see you've started the journal Chris.

Have a weigh in once per week, on a Friday morning (or the day before your refeed) to keep track of your weight.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys. Crazycal - I actually bought the 1.25kg plates as fractional one's from CHEAPEST Gym Equipment, Fitness Equipment, Supplements(guaranteed) as my gym's smallest plate is 2.5kg!!! mg:

I do, however, have a set of 1kg plates, so they'll come in use as I progress.

*Tuesday 01/04/08*

Happy April's fool!

Erm - public transport; what can I say. I don't miss it, put it that way. Car's still goosed so I was on the bus this morning at 6.35am. Alarm went off at 5.10am, made my meals, had my breaky & set off walking to the bus stop at 6.20am.

Anyroad; mechanic thinks he knows what the problem is with the car (after wrecking his head for half a day) - it seems that an air filter is fkd which, when the car has been sat there for over an hour, it won't start. The diesel is escaping a seal & is going right to the back of the tank, but I've been told it's very cheap to replace, so there's something positive come out of it I suppose.

I'm off work Thursday, Friday, Saturday & Sunday, so I'm going to take it in on Thursday to get repaired. Now this is the fun part; before I set off tomorrow morning, & from work tomorrow evening, I've got to lift the bonnet up, & repeatedly squeeze the fuel pump for about a minute until diesel starts flowing through the pipes, then I'm good to go :biggrin:

So today has been a busy day to say the least. Got up at 5.10am, got home at 6.10pm, then had to walk to the garage to collect my car. Surprisingly feel full of energy though - probably the high fats :becky:

*Diet*

Meal 1; 5 whole eggs, 30g butter

Meal 2; 50g whey, 100g peanut butter

Meal 3; 100g chicken, 50g cheese, loads of salad

Meal 4; As meal 3

Meal 5; 200g topside beef, lots of cabbage & carrots

Meal 6; will be as meal 1 with 25g protein shake before bed

Diet tomorrow will be similar, however, I may add some bacon to mix things up a bit. Overall I'm feeling twice as energetic than I was prior to the diet & it's only been 2 days, & that's without any carbs!

If it works, I owe Tall a pint (of alcohol free beer :biggrin: )


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you guessed your BF% yet Chris?

Take a photo while your in the first few days if your diet so you can see the progress at the end. Its upto you if you upload it or not.

Training wise where are you in terms of current lifts vs max lifts? Whats your goals on Bench/Squats/Deads?

What were you planning on doing to periodise your training?

Oh and I hate cars


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like things are going better Chris...I'm glad to hear...How is your boy doing ? I know anytime something like that happens with my boy I freak and can't get any sleep either...I'f I hear him move at night or cough, I'm up to check on him. Makes for a long day...


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Chris, If you do start feeling lethargic on the diet buy some L-Carnitine as this will help with the conversion of fat to energy. My missus used to hate CKD until she got ontothe L-Carnitine.

CMinOZ


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tall - I'd probably guess my bodyfat to be about 30%. I've let myself go something chronic over the past couple of years. I remember in about 2004 I was about 15-16% & I thought that was good, so that's my initial aim. I'd ideally love to get to around 12%, however, being realistic it's going to take me a long time.

I haven't done any 1 rep max's before so I'm unsure where I am TBH. My current lifts are the one's I've listed on my first post, but I have some left in the tank. My goals are to get a 200kg squat (5 reps), 200kg dead(5 reps) & get to a 100kg bench(5 reps) as this is my terrible lift out the three of them. I'm not making excuses here, but both my shoulders are fkd from all the benching over the years so I switched to incline only for about a year to rest them, but they're back to normal now.

With regards to periodising my workouts, I was thinking along the lines of build up for 3 weeks, cut down to 50% workload on week 4, have week 5 off - what do you think? I will be using the 5 rep range so any help would be great here.

Cellarat - How's it going buddy? Yeah, my son's fine now thanks. I certainly know where you are coming from when you hear them cough etc - we're big softies really aren't we!! :biggrin:

CMinOZ - Thanks for that information mate. As I said, I welcome any advice & I truly mean it. At the moment I'm feeling full of energy. I do get the odd patch around 4pm ish when I feel a bit tired, but it soon passes.

*Wednesday 02/04/08*

Cars going in the garage Friday - I had to pump the fuel pump this morning before I set off to work this morning, but it only took me 20 secs so I can live with that. It saves £7 a day on bus fares....

Very busy day today in work - virtually non-stop actually. I'm not back in until Monday now so I can try & relax with the family a bit.

*Diet*

Meal 1: 5 whole eggs, 30g butter

Meal 2: 75g protein, 100g cashew nuts

Meal 3: 100g chicken, 50g cheese, loads of salad

Meal 4: As meal 3

Meal 5: 100g chicken, 4 pieces of un-smoked back bacon, loads of salad

Meal 6: will be as meal 1

Today I felt really bloated for some strange reason? My pants felt tighter than ever & it was a real head fuk TBH...

I think it may be mind games - I mean, I've not cheated at all so I don't know whether it's my body adapting to it, but I'm sure I'll be reet :biggrin:

After my cashew nuts I felt so full of energy it was unbelievable!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

100g Cashew nuts will have some carbs (maybe 10 to 20g) in so your brain was probably loving it 

Meal 3/4 perhaps a bit low on fat - fat does take a while to metabolise, so I'd be looking to have more fat on a morning so you don't feel lethargic.

3/1/1 on the periodisation looks good. I know someone else who does that 

30% to 15% is certainly possible in 3 to 6months with the right amount of determination.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Cheers, Tall :biggrin:

*Wednesday 03/04/08*

Off work today so got up around 7am ish. Decided to do some cardio on the exercise bike, but I only managed 10 mins because I had to go outside & attend to something :fencing:

Meal 1: 4 whole eggs, 4 rashers of unsmoked back bacon

Meal 2: 50g protein shake, 50g peanut butter.

That is it thus far. Around 75g fat & protein consumed at the moment.

Meal 3 will be 200g mince meat with 1 whole egg & some onions (made into a burger)

Meal 4: Probably be 100g chicken with cheese & salad, although I may just leave it to 5 meals today because I'll be having a lot of fat in my next meal

Meal 5: I'm going to see Boys II Men in concert tonight in Manchester so I'm going to have a little treat before I go. Looking like a little KFC meal & I'll push my re-feed back to Monday (training day) instead of the planned Sunday.

Meal 6: Once I get back I'll be shattered so I'll probably have 50g protein & 50g peanut butter before bed.

Train tomorrow. Looking forward to upping the squats.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pickup some Coconut Milk to add to your shakes. 20g of fat per 100ml :rockon:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tall said:


> Pickup some Coconut Milk to add to your shakes. 20g of fat per 100ml :rockon:


Roger. Any particular brand? I hate coconuts, but it might be worth a try.

Feel slightly less bloated today - suppose it's water coming off. hwell:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chrisj22 said:


> Roger. Any particular brand? I hate coconuts, but it might be worth a try.
> 
> Feel slightly less bloated today - suppose it's water coming off. hwell:


Any brand really. It tastes nicer than 5 teaspoons of Olive Oil in your shake :whoo:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Friday 04/04/08*

Had my KFC treat meal on the way to the concert & TBH, I didn't really think ''Ooo...carbs etc'', I actually feel better without carbs. I'm really enjoying this diet. Full of energy, more alert, but I do get a bit snappy/short quicker (which I could do without as I'm naturally short-fused anyway), so maybe that is due to lack of carbs? But as I said, I feel loads better without them in my diet.

Got up 7am today. As it's a training day I had 50g whey & 70g oats mixed together before training. Went training & had the same again afterwards. Today's diet has been very sporadic today as I've been very busy with getting my car sorted out & going to see my nan who's in hospital, so I've been sticking to the diet, but as & when really.

*Diet*

Meal 1: 50g whey, 70g oats

Meal 2: same as meal 1

Meal 3: 5 whole eggs, 30g butter, 50g cheese

Meal 4: 50g whey, 50g peanut butter

Meal 5: As meal 3.

As you can see, another shake added, purely for convenience due to being busy etc.

*Training*

Squats: 3 x 5 @ 142.5kg

Lying leg curl: 2 x 15 @7 pins

Bench: 4 x 5 @ 82.5kg

Seated shoulder press: 3 x 5 @ 72.5kg (actual weight lifted)

Close-grip bench presses: 2 sets to failure @ 12.5kh (actual weight lifted)

This is the second 'workout 2' session I've done (I started it last week), & I have progressed on all exercises. Particularly pleased with bench as I know I've got some left in the tank before failure at 5, same with shoulder presses. I'll be going up next week all being well.

Training Monday next. Big deadlifts..... :biggrin:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You're still running a bit low on your fats Mr Chris.

Can you workout your daily macro totals?

Even after a workout you want to get back into Ketosis as quickly as possible, hence the switch from P+C meals to P+F.

Any change thus far in weight loss / inch loss...?


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

good squating there mate. keep it up


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tall said:


> You're still running a bit low on your fats Mr Chris.
> 
> Can you workout your daily macro totals?
> 
> ...


Erm, I seem to hit 170g fat per day mate - granted yesterday I didn't, but as I explained, it was a mad day. Every other day I'm hitting it bang on the money.

I feel a tad slimmer, but it's only my 6th day today. I'll weigh myself tomorrow. Update later.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Saturday 05/04/08*

I struggle to get 6 meals in a day on weekends, so I'm having to cram all my macros in 4/5 meals - still, I'm hitting them, so I can't complain. Today has been the first day in 6 days that I've actually craved some carbs, but I just ignored the thought...

Been here, there & everywhere today - doing bits 'n bobs etc. I didn't weigh myself at the beginning of the diet so when I weigh myself tomorrow, I won't know if I've done well or not, but next week it'll be better. I've kinda purposely left cardio out this week to track progress properly. So I'll weigh myself next Sunday too, but I'll have added in a bit of cardio this week & that tell me if I'm loosing weight.

TBH, I'm not overly bothered about what amount of weight I lose etc, I'm more bothered about losing fat - I go off the mirror all the time (& clothes) because you never know, I may gain some weight if my lifts continue to go up...

*Diet*

Bit here & there, but here goes;

Meal 1: 4 whole eggs, 4 rashers of back bacon. 30g butter

Meal 2: 50g whey protein, 50g peanut butter

Meal 3: 4 whole eggs, 30g butter, 100g cheese

Meal 4: I'm going to eat soon which will be 200g mince (made into burgers), onions, cupful of frozen veg.

After meal 4 the total will be around 166g fat, 185g protein. I might have 25g whey with a spoonful of peanut butter before bed (probably will actually) to make up the remaining macros.

Can't wait for Monday to come around so I can have my meals on time at work...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Really enjoyed my mince burgers with veg - it'll be something I'll be eating regular, I think. I do often worry about my ticker taking in all this fat, but as I'm starting cardio this week I'm sure it'll help me.

Looking forward to my re-feed day tomorrow - as agreed with Tall, I'm taking in 600g of lovely carbs to confuse my body & shock the metabolism into oblivion.

300g will be from Oats, WMS, Spuds - remaining 300g will be from fruit juices. I've been to Tesco's today & bought 3 different types of juices for variety.

Weighed myself this morning, but my scales seem to read different readings all over the house. First tried in the bathroom where it said 19 stone 11, then 19 stone 8 3/4, which read 3 times in a row.

After that I did it in the kitchen as I feel the floor is more even there. First it said 20 stone 1, then it said 19 stone 7, then it said 19 stone 4. It read 19 stone 4 after 3 attempts at it. I don't know which one to believe...

Anyway; clothes are better fitted - stomach & waist a bit tighter, generally feel healthier. It's my 7th day today so it's not going to work miracles. I think I should keep everything the same this coming week, but I'll confirm with Tall at some point.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like things are going well bro...keep pluggin away and you'll get there. I'd go with the highest reading then you won't be setting yourself up for failure later , unless it's depressing you now then i'de go with the lower number...lol...just talk nice to your scale before you get on her...you know rub her gently , whisper sweet nothing's into her dial...tell her how much weight she's lost and maybe she will tell you the same thing back...Sorry I don't know where I was going with that...Cheers...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

300g from Fruit Juice and WMS, the rest from Spuds/Oats/Pasta Mr J.

The dietary Fat shouldn't have a bad impact on your lipids as most of it should be coming from good sources. As long as you are eating your greens everyday you should be fine.

So 19st 8 or 19st 4 after 3 attempts... Sounds like you have dodgy scales or an uneven floor.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

pmsl...cellarat, you make me laugh dude :biggrin:

Tall - Roger that. I'll mix some WMS in with my juice then. That'll be ace because I'm in work so I can freely sip away at that all day :biggrin:

It's also a training day tomorrow so I'll make sure I have the 300g from juices & WMS (also some from pasta & oats) before training & the remainder with my PWO shake, meal 1 hour after & before bed - time to fill myself up.... :biggrin:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Diet*

Meal 1: 4 whole eggs, 30g butter, 4 rashers of bacon

Meal 2: 50g whey, 50g peanut butter

Meal 3: 200g mince meat (made into burgers), cup & a half of frozen veg

Meal 4: 4 whole eggs, 30g butter, 50g cheese

Meal 5: will be 50g whey, 50g peanut butter

Totals = 170g fat, roughly 215g protein

:biggrin:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Monday 07/04/08*

Today I woke up feeling so much tighter than I have done in a while. This was the first proper day that I actually felt as though the diet is kicking in. My body felt as though it was in need of a nice feed. Incidentally; it was my re-feed day today :biggrin:

So, 600g carbs have nearly been taken in today as follows;

*Diet*

Woke up, & my first thought was 'I need a fruit juice', so I had 250g of raspberry & Apple fruit juice. Throughout the day the rest 270g carbs have been from the aforementioned fruit juice mixed with WMS - So throughout the day, just by drinking juice I've consumed 300g carbs - easy peasy.

Following 300g carbs are;

Meal 1: 25g whey, 100g oats

Meal 2: 100g chicken (some tikka stuff - lovely), 250g cooked wholemeal pasta

Meal 3: As meal 2

Meal 4: As meal 1

Meal 5: PWO shake (25g protein, small amount of carbs, i.e. 30 odd grams

Meal 6: Just had 200g low fat chips with 100g tikka chicken. I really fancied some chips & they were as low fat as you can get.

My diet has been really low in fat today due to the carb over-load. The chicken tikka has fcuk all fat in it (as per the nutritional index) & the rest of the diet is virtually fat free apart from some fish oils I've had.

*Training*

Well, I felt full as an elephant by 5.30pm so when I got to training I felt really sluggish, so I had to smack myself around the head & get myself 'on it'.

Deads: 3x5 @ 145kg (up from last week)

Side lats: 2x10 @ 12.5kg each dumbbell

Rows: 4x5 @ 82.5kg (up from last week)

Pulldowns: 3x10 @ 12 pins

Bicep curl: @ couldn't be fkd because my arms were blasted so I left the gym.

I'm really pleased with my progress so far - this is now week 2 completed. The plan is to increase the weight next week & week 4 have a nice deload to 50% & casually cruise out to week 5 which will be a recovery week.

TBH, as long as my squats, deads, bench & rows are going up, I couldn't give a flying fcuk if pulldowns, curls, etc are staying the same as they will naturally increase as the main lifts go up.

Over & out.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Can you all stop asking me questions, I'm bombarded & I haven't got time to answer them all.

Great response guys - cheers :rolleye11:

*Diet*

Meal 1: 25g whey, 25g peanut butter

Meal 2: 100g chicken, 50g cheese, salad, tablespoon of Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Meal 3: As meal 2

Meal 4: As meal 1

Meal 5: 200g mince meat (burgers), onions, salad.

Meal 6: will be 3 whole eggs, little bit of butter with 50g whey.

fcuk all else to report really.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I like your dedication...keep this up and you'll reach your goal in no time...then you can pick a new goal or new clothes or your nose...what ever floats your boat...Cheers


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

at the minuit you seem to be doing ok 

dont worry m8 soo as you arnt people will jump on it lol


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Assuming you are cutting, I see no place for WMS or fruit juice.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

razg said:


> Assuming you are cutting, I see no place for WMS or fruit juice.


Hey Raz,

Why wouldn't Chris want to use WMS+Fruit Juice as part of his weekly refeed...?

The WMS + Fruit Juice + general high carbs as part of a weekly controlled refeed should acheive the following:

- Glycogen replenishment

- Leptin increase

- Muscle fullness

While insulin will increase as a result of the high carbs, fat on refeed days is kept low.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Glycogen depletion is a non-issue unless you are doing massive volume or a lot of cardio - any glucose requirements will be dealt with by gluconeogenesis in the liver. Leptin is irrelevant until you get very lean, and IMO cosmetic concerns such as 'fullness' are redundant unless you are doing a photoshoot or something. Moreover high fructose consumption is probably the worst in terms of creating an adipogenetic environment. If you're going to refeed, which I wouldn't recommend at this stage in the diet, I would stick to pulses/grains/legumes primarily. I don't endorse keto diets either, but that's another story.


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

Razg i don't understand a word of that last post you have just completley blinded me with science..! would you mind lloking over my current diet?

sorry for the hijack


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

razg said:


> Glycogen depletion is a non-issue unless you are doing massive volume or a lot of cardio - any glucose requirements will be dealt with by gluconeogenesis in the liver. Leptin is irrelevant until you get very lean, and IMO cosmetic concerns such as 'fullness' are redundant unless you are doing a photoshoot or something. Moreover high fructose consumption is probably the worst in terms of creating an adipogenetic environment. If you're going to refeed, which I wouldn't recommend at this stage in the diet, I would stick to pulses/grains/legumes primarily. I don't endorse keto diets either, but that's another story.


Prob as good a place as any to discuss it?

Keto diets I've found are the fastest way to get lean while strength increases. I'm able to train as normal, tend to have more energy - provided diet is structured correctly - and tend to have little or no carb cravings.

1 litre of fruit juice I wouldn't particularly class as 'high fructose' (100g?) but some spillover is to be expected as part of a refeed.

Not sure I agree on Leptin not being important until you get lean - Leptin levels are reduced in overweight adults, as leptin plays an important role in fat burning surely you agree regulation of leptin levels is a good thing?

Increased fluid retention, when undertaken correctly can be used to increase hypertrophy via fascia stretching.

Keto diets have been shown to be a beneficial weightloss mechanism for the obese and has a positive impact on their lipid levels.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

wigz said:


> Razg i don't understand a word of that last post you have just completley blinded me with science..! would you mind lloking over my current diet?
> 
> sorry for the hijack


No problem, post it up in the diet section or something and i'll take a look.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

1) The thing about keto diets is that they work primarily by altering substrate usage. You consume such high fat that they are rarely hypocaloric - that is why you can maintain strength increases, as they are only mediated via the CNS/SNS. Were you to use a 40/40/20 at or slightly above maintenance, you would be able to manage increases in strength without being crippled in anything endurance or energy based (i.e glucose metabolism).

2) As far as i'm concerned, fruit juice is basically junk food - it lacks the fiber and phytonutrients that actual fruit does.

3) Leptin is a non issue if you are overweight and consuming below maintenance. Yes when you get very lean, it becomes an issue, and messing with it via supplementation etc may become useful.

4) This is at best, conjecture.

5) Sure, they do work - however basically any diet that leads to weight loss will improve variables such as lipids.

6) My main problems with keto diets are as follows:

a) Yes they are simple in terms of food choices, however from a health perspective, you miss out on a great deal.

B) I feel they are no more effective in terms of weight loss than an isocaloric diet.

c) Most people feel crappy on them, and overall athletic performance is compromised.

d) High protein low calcium is a major recipe for metabolism of bone calcium, and metabolic acidosis (which increases amongst other things cortisol).

e) Bad breath

f) Low fiber

You get the picture.



Tall said:


> Prob as good a place as any to discuss it?
> 
> Keto diets I've found are the fastest way to get lean while strength increases. I'm able to train as normal, tend to have more energy - provided diet is structured correctly - and tend to have little or no carb cravings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

razg said:


> 1) The thing about keto diets is that they work primarily by altering substrate usage. You consume such high fat that they are rarely hypocaloric - that is why you can maintain strength increases, as they are only mediated via the CNS/SNS. Were you to use a 40/40/20 at or slightly above maintenance, you would be able to manage increases in strength without being crippled in anything endurance or energy based (i.e glucose metabolism).
> 
> Adjustment of fat and protein can be altered to the required levels. Weighloss will occur even at maintenance calorific levels due to fat oxidisation.
> 
> ...


Interesting points Raz - but I don't see anything which says Iso/HypoCalorific are any better...?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Cheers for the input, guys.

Raz, I appreciate your points, but TBH, the end result of the debate is 'each to their own' type of thing.

I am finding this a piece of p1ss to stick to, in fact, so much so, I can hand on heart say I would have cheated had I been taking in chicken/rice, chicken/sweet spuds etc all the time. I can have things I like on this diet & still lose weight, which I'm doing.

I'm full of energy, & my lifts are going up without the carbs I was used to.

*Diet*

Meal 1: 4 whole eggs, 30g butter

Meal 2: 100g chicken, 50g cheese, lots of salad

Meal 3: As meal 2

Meal 4: 50g whey, 25g peanut butter

Meal 5: 200g mince meat (burgers), onions, lots of veg, 4 rashers of bacon

Meal 6: will be, as meal 1.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi, Chris...Glad to hear you found something that works for ya...Do you have any before after shot's planned for us or a you intending to keep your success a visual secret and tease us with your winning words of acheivement ?


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Enjoying this log Chris keep it up!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

cellaratt said:


> Hi, Chris...Glad to hear you found something that works for ya...Do you have any before after shot's planned for us or a you intending to keep your success a visual secret and tease us with your winning words of acheivement ?


I do plan to, but I'm so crap with computers it's untrue. I've got some on my phone, but I haven't got any leads/equipment to load them up to my computer.

If there's a way of sending a pic from a phone & somehow getting it on here I'll do it.

:biggrin:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Youngster said:


> Enjoying this log Chris keep it up!


Thanks Youngster, as I am enjoying your log, too.

I like to read other people's logs as it keep me going, & I realise other people have different goals than I do.

:biggrin:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Thursday 10/04/2008*

Woke up really late this morning so I was pushed for time to make my usual breakfast.

*Diet*

Meal 1: 50g whey, 50g peanut butter

Meal 2: 100g chicken, 50g cheese, salad, tablespoon of Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Meal 3: As meal 2

Meal 4: As meal 1

Meal 5: 4 whole eggs, 30g butter, veg

Meal 6: unsure yet


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Friday 11/04/08*

Been a knobhead today & only had a ridiculously low amount of fat before training - it's thrown me with it being a training day & being allowed carbs, so I forgot to add some fats with my pre-workout shake. I should have added some olive oil with meal 2 & 3, but I forgot (told you it was a bad day...)

*Diet*

Meal 1: 50g whey, 50g peanut butter

Meal 2: 100g plain chicken, lots of salad, 50g cheese

Meal 3: As meal 2

Meal 4: Pre-workout shake - 50g whey, 70g oats

Meal 5: PWO Shake. To add to the knobhead day, I've ran out of WMS so I had to have 70g oats here.

Now - I've got about 110g fats to have yet.

Meal 6: Will be - 5 whole eggs, 50g butter, tablespoon olive oil

Meal 7: gonna have to be 25g whey, 100g peanut butter

So a total fcuk up today. I could feel it with my training aswell, although lifts have gone up, but squats absolutely fkd me tonight. Could only do 2 sets as I was blowing out of my ar*e (not enough fats in me for energy) :biggrin:

*Training*

I always do 3 warm-up sets on big exercises, i.e. squats, bench, shoulder press.

Squats: 2 x 5 @ 145kg

Lying leg extensions: 2 x15 @ 8 pins

Bench: 4 x 5 @ 85kg

Seated shoulder press machine: 3 x 5 @ 80kg (felt really horny so thought I'd up it by a fair bit...)

Close-grip bench presses: 2 sets to failure @ 12.5kg each side on the smith.

Just got Monday's sesh to up my deads & rows then next Friday sees this the start of my de-load by 50%. Week 5 I will rest as I can feel myself getting fatigued.

Question; after my week off, upon my return do I start with the weights I left, or do I build-up again for a couple of weeks, but make sure I hit this weeks weights, say week 2 after my lay-off so I can try & beat records?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

When you are back on week 1, use your warm up to work up to your week 3 working sets if you can. You may have to wait until week 2 for some exercises.

Deads | Squats | Bench I'd hope you'd be able to pickup where you left off, so progression starts and 'PBs' are hit in week 2 and 3.

I'm sure you know this already now dude, but due to the way fat is slow to metabolise you should try and weight your fat consumption so the bulk falls in the meals before training.

Easiest way is a bigger breakfast shake.

As the weight loss increases we'll need to adjust caloriific intake


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tall said:


> When you are back on week 1, use your warm up to work up to your week 3 working sets if you can. You may have to wait until week 2 for some exercises.
> 
> Deads | Squats | Bench I'd hope you'd be able to pickup where you left off, so progression starts and 'PBs' are hit in week 2 and 3.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks dude. As I said, I had a knobhead day & my mind was elsewhere. I'll start cramming in the fats before lunch then, & just gently ease them off into the evening.

I think I get you with training. Legs are a touch sore today, as is chest. Had a lie-in til' 8am today so felt a bit better.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chrisj22 said:


> Ok, thanks dude. As I said, I had a knobhead day & my mind was elsewhere. I'll start cramming in the fats before lunch then, & just gently ease them off into the evening.
> 
> I think I get you with training. Legs are a touch sore today, as is chest. Had a lie-in til' 8am today so felt a bit better.


Lol I know treacle - wasn't having a dig... or was I...? :flame:

What day are you doing your weekly weigh in...?

Some bits to change - start the refeed period on a training day, starting at your Pre-WO meal, and allow the refeed to cross over to breakfast to following day.

So Pre-Wo, PWO, Meal 6, Meal 7, Meal 1.

Reduce carbs to 40g Pre-WO, and Whey+Milk as your Post-WO on non refeed training days.

Again use Nutrient Partitioning where you can, so keeping fats away from carbs, but you can make Pre-WO a solid meal if you wish.

Does that make sense?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tall said:


> Lol I know treacle - wasn't having a dig... or was I...? :flame:
> 
> What day are you doing your weekly weigh in...?
> 
> ...


Sure does Princess.

I've been taking in 40g carbs pre-workout at the mo anyway so that's cool. How much milk? What type of milk?

Today, I've been having terrible carbs cravings. I don't often get them, infact, i've probably had two thoughts since starting the diet two weeks ago.

I know my body well enough now, & I know I was close to cheating today. My re-feed was supposed to be Monday (my training day), but I'm training Tuesday so I'm pushing my re-feed back a day (it's due to timelimits in my personal life), so.......this week I cannot go 8 days until I have some carbs so I've just had 250g oven chips (with potato skins on), 1 garlic chicken & 1 tiny piece of garlic bread.

I don't even feel guilty as last week I had a KFC & pushed the re-feed back one day - TBH, it was either have that low fat meal (which isn't that bad for you), or binge.....

:Cry:

Weigh in tomorrow


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

So yesterday's diet was good, including the 'mini treat meal'. Today I got up & did 30 mins cardio on the exercise bike - p1ssing with sweat, so a nice bath was in order after. After I got out the bath I ate breakfast & increased my fats so I had 5 whole eggs, 50g butter - that's about 50g fat in that one meal. I've had another one since then, so I'm currently sat on about 90g fats. Plenty of time to get the rest in me.

After breakfast me, my girlfriend & my little lad went for a walk around the local park to feed the duckies some bread. That was another hour of walking, albeit a bit of a slow pace when he was walking (he's only 20 months), but it's still walking....

Weighed today. Got a new set of scales, but they're sh1t. They worse than the other pair!!! I used to old one's & I got a reading of 20 stone, dead-on. I'm definitely leaner than when I started the diet, but fcuk knows what's going on with me.....

People are starting to say I'm getting bigger (as in muscle), but it's probably a bit more shape showing through my tops etc.

I honestly don't know where to go from here - part of me wants to stay as I'm doing, although the weight loss hasn't been what I thought, granted it's been 2 weeks, but another part of me seems that my body needs some sort of carbs in me & combined with cardio I feel I may see results.

I'll have a chat with Tall & see what he thinks. TBH, maybe keeping on the same diet & doing 30 mins of cardio a day would be the best thing to do....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Chris,

Weight will increase after you've given the body carbs - water retention, glycogen replenishment etc.

Problems are going to be than on most other diets if you are cutting, then your numbers in the gym will suffer.

Remember to weigh yourself before any food, and after using the toilet at the same time each week (oh and don't get weighed in your jeans etc etc just your boxers)

Without seeing any photos etc its hard to see from my end what could be going on.

Try for two more weeks (no cheating...) and see how you get on. Everytime you cheat you will crave carbs. Hence the weekly refeed should give you a bit of a break.

Take your old and new scales and try them in a different room and compare the difference.

For faster weight loss on the same diet we can just reduce the macros...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What are your training days...?

In terms of carbs you should only be going about 3/4 days max without them - just read another post where it said you don't get any for 8 days...

i.e. Train Mon / Fri

Carbs Pre/PostWO Mon

Carbs PreWO Fri, Refeed PWO

Oh and I'm definately convinced you're carbs sensitive and possibly carb addicted...

Read this:

How Carbohydrate Addiction Happens


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tall said:


> What are your training days...?
> 
> In terms of carbs you should only be going about 3/4 days max without them - just read another post where it said you don't get any for 8 days...
> 
> ...


lol, yeah, I guess I'm very carb sensitive. I usually train Mon & Fridays, yes, although this week will be Tuesday & Friday. I meant that the re-feed will work out 8 days since my last one. I'm still having carbs on my training days, 40g pre & post workout.

I always weigh myself nude & after I've been to the toilet, without any water etc.

I've been really hungry today & I've eaten whole food, no shakes.

Meal 1: 5 whole eggs, 50g butter, 100g cheese

Meal 2: 100g chicken, cupful of steamed frozen veg, 50g butter

Meal 3: As above, but also 50g peanut butter after the meal

Meal 4: As meal 2

Meal 5: will be 4 whole eggs.

Hopefully if I hit the cardio everyday, I'll improve.

PM me any macro changes if you want matey.

:biggrin:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Did you want to try and play with the scales until your happy with a reading...? I'll have a better idea then


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, ok. Next weigh-in will be a week today so I'll have a fanny about & get a better reading.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Keep plugging away, your makeing good progress its just a matter of sticking with it.

If you have money to burn why not get some uber medical scales.

SECA Electronic Column Scale 797 - Medical Class 4 - SECA -


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

wogihao said:


> Keep plugging away, your makeing good progress its just a matter of sticking with it.
> 
> If you have money to burn why not get some uber medical scales.
> 
> SECA Electronic Column Scale 797 - Medical Class 4 - SECA -


Thanks mate.

I am slightly leaner, but I'd have expected more TBH, but then again, it's only week 2 just gone.

I'm 100% going to be doing 30 mins ED on the exercise bike - I have to.

When God was giving out metabolisms I was on the 'fat cnut' list.

As for the scales, I'm nowhere near affording those bad boys just yet....cheers for the link though mate, oh, & the support :biggrin:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chris - Rome wasn't built in a day. It takes a competing BB'er 12 weeks to get to contest condition...

We can transform you in 12 weeks.

You know you need the daily cardio.

Cardio + Diet for fatloss.

Weight Training + diet for muscle growth.

Time + Patience to see results.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

My prep for the stars of tommorow is going to be 22 weeks it takes ages to loose the fat. If you try and take shortcuts its usualy at the expensive of lean mass.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nothing to report today really. Everything much the same.

Will be implementing tabatas PWO from now on, so tomorrow sees the first session. *hoping* to beat last weeks deads - this is my last session of week 3. Next week will see a gentle de-load of 50% to let my body/CNS recover & week 5 will be a rest week, apart from cardio. I have a top amateur boxer training with me so it's doing him some good TBH - his lifts are going up too.

On our rest week I'll continue the cardio, but probably do a few sparing sessions & knock the fcuk out of my mate :biggrin:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Everything still the same.

Trained my last session before the de-load. I know I'm ready for the de-load.

Warm-ups were done on Deads, & side lats only. Just 3 sets.

Deads: 3 x 5 @ 147.5kg - up again from last week. Second set was very explosive - very quick indeed.

Side lats: 2 x10 @12.5kg each dumbbell

Rows: 4 x 5 @ 82.5kg

Lat pulldowns: 3 x 10 different machine than last week as the 'usual one' was taken up by some bar room bodybuilders, but did 10 pins

Bicep curls: didn't do as my biceps were absolutely battered from deads, rows,pulldowns.

Deads were ok. Need the de-load week on these TBH.

Rows were easy. After the break I'll be upping these.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

haha yea pub lads are ace, there conversations crack me up.

But nuckleheads often trigger some good changes in your workout.

I like swapping between various diffrent makes of the same machine there all slightly diffrent it seems so it training the muscle with slightly diffrent paramaters each time so its goto be good to stop getting bored and not responding.

Enjoy the deload!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok.

Ended up getting incredibly p1ssed on Wednesday night & hitting the town. I know, Wednesday's are a sh1te night, but it was actually ok. It was a last minute thing, got a call from one of my mate's & the rest was history - 4 of us having a few beers & out we went.

I don't drink often, hell, I don't go out often, but it felt good to let my hair down (I haven't got any, but you know what I mean...). Felt awful Thursday, but it was my lieu day off work so it wasn't a taxing day.

Had a few treats on Thursday, but that's coz I felt like sh1t. I have no ambitions to compete as a bodybuilder - if anything, I'd love to do a powerlifting one, but my lifts are sh1te for my weight, but that''' change :biggrin:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Ah wednesday is a good day to go out for a drink nice and quiet and the assholes stay home.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol ahh drinking while on a recomp 

Ooops

Try and stick to the diet as best you can. It works - if you don't cheat.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BUMP

Keep us updated Mr Chris


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I know, I'm sorry for the lack of updates. I can't access this site from work, probably because it contains the word 'chat' in the website address, but I do most of my internet time from my work computer so it's a bit crap, but hey-ho...

Ok. Diet has stopped & has been for about 3 weeks TBH. Financially, I'm struggling to get all the food in so times are tough. I've also got a lot on in my personal life at the moment. TBH, sh1t like family issues don't really affect me, & this particular issue going on isn't affecting my brain, it's just 'there' if you know what I mean so it's ticking away at the back of my brain waiting to go off.

I currently pay £29 a month for the gym. I was even thinking of canceling the direct debit because I'm out of contract & training once a week on a pay as you go style. If I was to do that, I doubt I'd continue at my current gym because it's about £4-5 a sesh. There's plenty of other gyms that are cheaper with the same equipment so that's not a problem. I reckon if I trained once a week my lifts would go up something chronic.

Ideas please?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay whats more important to you - getting lean? Or increasing your lifts?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Getting lean.

I seriously think I have to end my gym membership as I know I'll be financially better off. Back to 3 meals a day now coming from anything really. It's so fcuking frustrating. I've been in this position before where I've had to stop training for a year or so. The only positive thing out of that is when I start back again (and I will) the rapid gains I get are brilliant.

Life sucks


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

stick in there son, things will get better


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

You will figure it out bro....No need to making excuses of prioritizing...life has it's bumps and turns....Don't look at as failure, just think next time your ready to try again your that much ahead of the process, you will still gain knowledge along the way...Stay sharp and focused...I've had to abandon my project for now until I move into my new house than I'll get back on track, you can bet your sweet a&s on that and you can do the same... Cheers


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chrisj22 said:


> Getting lean.
> 
> I seriously think I have to end my gym membership as I know I'll be financially better off. Back to 3 meals a day now coming from anything really. It's so fcuking frustrating. I've been in this position before where I've had to stop training for a year or so. The only positive thing out of that is when I start back again (and I will) the rapid gains I get are brilliant.
> 
> Life sucks


There are a number of options Chris, you can cut calorific intake quite drastically and still preserve Lean Muscle by doing regular weight training.

If you can't afford the gym then training at home is an option.

What type of diet and training do you think you can stick to?

Give me some ideas and I'll do some thinking


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tall said:


> There are a number of options Chris, you can cut calorific intake quite drastically and still preserve Lean Muscle by doing regular weight training.
> 
> If you can't afford the gym then training at home is an option.
> 
> ...


Sh1t, sorry for not getting back to you - I thought you'd still be on holiday. I haven't seen you on UK-M you see.

I can probably (hope) to afford to train once a week. I have a 4kg tub of whey (but once that's gone I won't be able to buy another one). TBH, the cheapest protein source I can think of is mince meat. Chicken is so damn expensive. Mince meat & eggs possibly?

I'd obviously be inclined to do a full bodypart session once per week. I have an exercise bike for cardio


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mince + Green Veg is fine dude.

As are Eggs.

Is fish an option?

I've said before you don't need chicken breasts - thighs are better (as you want P+F from the meat)

You'll need to train more than once per week, but if you can only train once per week in a gym we'll need to get you doing some stuff at home.

Press Ups

Bodyweight Squats

Tabatas etc

Where are you at weight wise now? Up or down?

Give me time to have a think and I'll get something sorted.

Have you been doing your morning cardio?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

No, no morning cardio for a bit. I guess I'm slightly up in weight, but all my scales are dodgy. I'm ringing a gym near my work after as I believe they charge £18 a month, so I'm going to see how much it is per session & if it's cheap enough I'll train twice a week as I was doing - don't forget, my recovery is awful so twice a week is enough for me to make continued progress.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok. £2.50 a session, or £18 a month. I think I'll stretch to the £18 a month TBH. I'll be going twice a week. I'm going to pop-in & have a look after work tomorrow. The guy on the phone said they have plenty of barbells & plates & most machines are hammer strength so it sounds good.

It's just the food now. I can get eggs at £2.14 for 30 from my local butchers. Mince meat is on offer at the mo in Tesco's. Two 1kg packs for £5. I think I'd stick with those two. Asda sell cod (or used to) in little packs, but it was quite pricey.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Chriss....are veggies part of your diet...if so could you plant some...like tomatos and what not...just a thought...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Cellarat, I would, but my back yard is just that - a yard. I have no grass etc - it's a rented house you see.

I bought 90 eggs before so I'm kinda stocked up for another 6/7 days.

I have mince meat. Hope to start training again on Monday/Tuesday - any ideas Tall?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok, first training session back today after a month out. It went as expected (a little better than expected actually). Diet has been very sporadic today. I've not had time to scratch my ar*e today. I had a day's leave from work today so I could catch up with personal stuff - hence the lack of meals.

Diet thus far:

Meal 1: 4 whole eggs, 40g butter, 2 slices of wholemeal toast

Meal 2: 50g oats, 50g whey, desert spoon of PB

Meal 3: 50g oats, 25g whey

TRAIN

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 25g whey, 50g WMS

Meal 5: 1 whole egg, 4 egg whites, cupful of veg

Meal 6: 200g lean mince meat, cupful of veg with desert spoon of butter melted in veg

I'll probably have a shake with PB for bed as I've just finished meal 6 & I can't be bothered cooking eggs at 10.30pm.

Training went well. I took it easy today as it was my first sesh back in a month & I wanted to prevent injury. I had plenty more in the tank on certain exercises so it's all good.

Bench: 3 x 6-8 @ 80kg

Incline dumbbell press: 2 x 10-12 @ 27.5kg per dumbbell

Shoulder press machine: 60kg (actual weight lifted)

V bar tricep pushdowns: 2 x 10-12 @ 10 pins

Ab cruncher : 3 x 10

Had more in the tank on bench, which surprised me TBH after a long lay-off.

I did tabatas on the rowing machine after - it absolutely crippled me. I did 8 sets of 20 secs balls to the wall, then 10 secs rest (lightly pulling the lever to keep the clock going). Sounds easy, but it fcuks you. :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chrisj22 said:


> Ok, first training session back today after a month out. It went as expected (a little better than expected actually). Diet has been very sporadic today. I've not had time to scratch my ar*e today. I had a day's leave from work today so I could catch up with personal stuff - hence the lack of meals.
> 
> Diet thus far:
> 
> ...


Some immediate things I've spotted (I think you know what I'm going to say):

If you are carb sensitive then don't combine carbs and fats.

Pro+Cho (Carbs) or Pro+Fats.

You need more green veg generally.

Keep your yolks in no need to remove them.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tall said:


> Some immediate things I've spotted (I think you know what I'm going to say):
> 
> If you are carb sensitive then don't combine carbs and fats.
> 
> ...


Noted.

The only thing that worries me (and I know it's been covered to death and beyond) is the amount of yolks etc. I know the cholesterol is decent in eggs, but it still makes me nervous if I was eating 10 a day.

The reason for the egg whites was my fats were already fairly high for that day.

Today's diet hasn't been that much better TBH. I didn't get to sleep until early hours due to stuff on my mind & I paid for it by sleeping through my alarm!

I had 10 minutes to get up & leave the house for work. Not a good start to the day.

Meal 1: 50g oats, 50g whey

Meal 2: 50g whey

Meal 3: Scotch broth soup (I'll explain...), slice of bread

Meal 4: 200g mince meat, 100g wholewheat pasta made into a spaghetti.

Ok. As I said, I had 10 minutes to spare so I had my oats & shake blended together & necked it in about 15 secs. I then thought 'fcuk, what else can I have' (I had about 2 minutes left before I had to leave), so I was scouring through the cupboards & just grabbed a tin of soup. It was actually low in carbs so that was good.

I had meal 4 to make up some calories/protein I missed throughout the day. I'm off work tomorrow so I know this time tomorrow when I post I'll be displaying a good, solid diet.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

You're doing better at your diet and training then me at the moment...but, have no fear, I will return shortly....who-ha-ha


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

***************under Construction***************


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Bump......


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Still under construction at the moment, guys.

I haven't trained for about 3 months - I had a lot going on 3 months ago, but things have got a lot worse. I won't be training for a while.

I've been here before though (under slightly different circumstances) where I've had a year out, and to be honest, it's looking like the same way (you never know, though), but I always come back bigger and stronger.

I'm doing some form of cardio roughly twice a week at the moment, so it's better than nothing.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Times get tough brother...hang in there...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mr Chris.

Bodyweight Squats

Pushups

Burpees

Cheap set of DBs for home.

**DAILY** cardio

Clean diet - more green veg.

80/20 rule dude. 80% of results come from 20% of effort.

You can keep your hand in and still make progress.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tall said:


> Mr Chris.
> 
> Bodyweight Squats
> 
> ...


Thanks, mate.

I'll start giving that a go. I have some light dumbbells, so I suppose there's lots to do with them (high reps due to the light weight).

I hope you're doing well, buddy. I understand you've got a hell of a lot going on - keep going, pal. :becky:


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello Chris,

Thought the forums had been quiet and noticed the distinct lack of grief from you on my log:tongue1:

Hope you get whatever it is sorted mate.

Colin


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Cheers, Col.

Well, I'm aiming to start training again as of Monday, although it won't be a training day on Monday - more the diet begins (and cardio!).

Haven't got a 'set' diet sorted, but it will involve eggs, pots and veg.

My first training session will be next Wednesday, still doing the twice a week full body to start with.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok, so today the diet started (by diet, I mean training diet).

17 eggs (about 9 yolks, the rest white), 200g carbs (all from oats), and 70-80g fat.

Had the sh1ts a wee bit today, lol.

Cardio done this evening. It's my son's second birthday tomorrow so I'll be up in the morning doing cardio before he gets up.

Can't wait for my first session back on Wednesday. I'll be sore on Thursday.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome back on track...how do you like your flapjacks...? or BIG MAC's...?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Start back training on Monday at a new gym. Dave Steele, a senior bodybuilder (competitor) runs the gym, and two of my very close friends train there who say he's a gent.

I'll keep you posted on things.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Might just be the motivation you need...Can you get a discount..? :becky:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

lol, nope, I doubt it very much. It's cheap enough as it is. It'll be good to train when my mates are. Bit of motivation etc.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

you cant beat training with a good bunch of people for motivation.

Hope it all goes well mate.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

hope all goes well dude,,

Catch up with you later on


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump for progress


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

lol, progress will be updated tonight when i've got a spare 5 mins.

My lifts are exactly what I thought they'd be after 5 months of nothing.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chrisj22 said:


> lol, progress will be updated tonight when i've got a spare 5 mins.
> 
> My lifts are exactly what I thought they'd be after 5 months of nothing.


What about diet / fatloss?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Haven't really settled into a specific diet as such, but this is what I've been eating ED:

Roughly 3,200 cals.

9 whole eggs

300g oats

50g wholewheat pasta

250g mince meat

tablespoon olive oil

tomato puree/chopped tomatoes

bit of cheap cod

Also been doing 30 mins cardio ED. Pre-breakfast on non-training days, 30 mins after training on, erm, training days, lol

Training this week was a push/pull/legs split.

Monday:

Squats - 3 x 5 @ 100kg

Dumbbell lunges - 3 x 8 @ 10kg dumbbells per hand

SLDL - 3 x 8 @ 60kg

Weds:

Bench - 3 x 5 @ 65kg

Dumbbell seated presses - 2 x 8 @ 20kg each dumbbell

CGBP - 2 x 8 @ 40kg

Side lats - 2 x 8 @ 10kg each dumbbell

Friday:

Deads - 3 x 5 @ 100kg

Pulldowns - 2 x 8 @ 60kg

Rows - 2 x 8 @ 60kg

That's the week.

Squats were my first actual exercise in 5 months. I found them relatively easy. Struggled with bench, and deads for that matter, but they WILL increase next week.

My strength/size will be back in a few months. I've shrunk loads compared to what I was, but it'll be back.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like your right back at it...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chris - why are you eating 3200kcals if you are dieting?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tall said:


> Chris - why are you eating 3200kcals if you are dieting?


Well the thought was because I'm a very heavy guy.

I don't want to risk losing muscle etc.

What are your thoughts, mate?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I also want to get stronger and stronger whilst dieting.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Recomping while getting stronger is tough Chris. I'm "relatively" lean and finding it tough to get leaner and stronger at the same time.

Shooting from the hip - you didn't manage to stick at the keto diet last time.

If you *just* want to get stronger then yeah eat whatever it takes to get your lifts up.

The last time we spoke you said your main focus was purely fat loss. In which case you need to construct a diet for fat loss and bust your a$$ in the gym and do *daily* cardio.

When you switch your body into "fat burning mode" your existing fat stores are oxidised (burned) and used for energy - so you don't need to eat 3200kcals...

But you do need to need to pick a goal which is achievable for you.

Mr Fat Boy for example is loosing 2/3lbs per week on a fairly strict diet in prep for a comp.

State your goals and we'll all help you to get there dude.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I want to lose a lot of fat, and I know it is hard to get stronger whilst dieting, but being out of the game for so long has really knocked my strength (obviously).

I think I'd be better just doing an all out diet tbh with plenty of cardio and a basic weight split.

Any ideas, dude?

I'm happy to stick to compound movements etc. How many cals would you roughly say - 2,000? Cardio twice a day?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Isn't the rule of thumb to burn-up more than your putting in for optimal weight loss..?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chrisj22 said:


> I want to lose a lot of fat, and I know it is hard to get stronger whilst dieting, but being out of the game for so long has really knocked my strength (obviously).
> 
> I think I'd be better just doing an all out diet tbh with plenty of cardio and a basic weight split.
> 
> ...


That sounds good mate. I think you know it makes more sense.

End of every workout pick one of the following for your cardio:

Tabatas

Barbell Complexes (i.e. "The Bear" - youtube it...)

HIIT (Running or Rower)

As I've said before - I think you need to keep an honest food log.

Good clean cals. Carbs pre-workout.

1 cheat meal per week.

And see how you get on. The fat will come off mate. You just need time, dedication and patience.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Tall said:


> 1 cheat meal per week.


Chriss...izza: :becky: :nod:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks, Tall.

200g Protein = 800kcals

150g carbs = 600kcals

65g fat = 585kcals

total = 1985

That sound coolio?

50g carbs pre & post WO?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Do it.

Daily food logs.

Daily weight appraisal.

You can say up or down x lbs if you feel shy.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Try not to worry to much wether or not your diet and training is perfect,

start with a basic clean diet have a cheat day once a week and just adjust it as you go along ,

to much weight loss add some carbs or fats not enough up cardio first if this dosnt work then adjust your diet. your protien levels should remain consistant throughout, then you just adjust your carbs and fats accordingly like the accelerater on your car 

training wise just train three or four days each bodypart once a week ,do cardio after each session and on your off days. Take one day a week complete rest from training and cardio

thats it m8 keep a diary and some progress pics and head down lol

good luck m8

fb


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for your help, boys.

I'll keep a log of everything I eat and pop it on here everyday.

As for a routine, what's best? Stick with what I am doing (bearing in mind I'm probably not going to get that much stronger, or another type of split?

I want to burn a fair few calories with training.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Chrisj22 said:


> Thanks for your help, boys.
> 
> I'll keep a log of everything I eat and pop it on here everyday.
> 
> ...


Just IMO, if you want to use lifting to burn calories... compounds only, lots of volume, stay away from failure, lower rest periods, higher frequency. 5x5 @ 70-75% on the big lifts 3x/week would be a good starting point. 8x3 @ 75-80% too.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Diet and cardio are the key to burning bodyfat  use the weights to maintain and tone the muscle tissue . dont worry about burning body fat while doing your weights


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

uk-m big said:


> Just IMO, if you want to use lifting to burn calories... compounds only, lots of volume, stay away from failure, lower rest periods, higher frequency. 5x5 @ 70-75% on the big lifts 3x/week would be a good starting point. 8x3 @ 75-80% too.


^^^ Agreed.

8x3 or 10x3 for Compounds, 8x3/10x3/20rep for deads and squats. Nothing to failure.

Anything to stimulate GH release and bump up EPOC.

Do Tabatas at the end of training - thats the one thing you do want to do to failure as you need to increase your VO2Max and enhance your recovery ability.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

when you say 8x3 etc, is that 8 sets of 3 reps?

I'll die.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

LOL!

Yes, 8-10 sets of 3

You should be using 75-80% of your 1RM, so you should survive ok. The point is volume here.

Toughen up, grow a set and JFDI 

While Fatboy is right (diet/cardio is vital), the increased metabolism from anaerobic training is FAR superior to the increased metabolism from aerobic training. A decent cardio session will increase your metabolism for 2-3 hours after finishing. However, decent amount of volume on the weights will increase your metabolism for 2-3 days after lifting. And if you're anything like me, and you LOVE food, it is handy to know that by adding some volume and reducing the intensity a little you can increase your food consumption while dieting.

Give it a try and see


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for your help, fellas - always appreciated.

Ok, so today I started the 2,000kcal diet, and so far, so good.

I trained quads, hams and calves about 2 hours ago, which consisted of the following;

Machine squats (free squat machine was being used) 8 x 3 @ 140kg

Dumbbell lunges 3 x 8 @ 12.5kg each dumbbell

Lying hamstring curls (all the fcukin barbells were taken up) 3 x 8 @ 50kg

Seated calves 3 x 20 @ 50kg

I was pretty gutted the free squat area was being used, however, I did thoroughly enjoy the machine squats for a change. I opted for a bit more volume as I really want to burn that fat and get the old VO2 going.

The gym doesn't have a rower, and I didn't know what was best for cardio so I left it. Sounds like a lame excuse, but all I was thinking about was Tall giving me grief if I said I did 30 mins cycling etc.

I have an exercise bike at home - reckon I should do 30 mins this evening?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

30minutes as interval training dude and you are on to a winner. 

1min balls to the wall, 1min catching breath but going at a slow pace.

If your good lady complains you have covered the floor under the bike in sweat then you know you were working hard enough


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tall said:


> 30minutes as interval training dude and you are on to a winner.
> 
> 1min balls to the wall, 1min catching breath but going at a slow pace.
> 
> If your good lady complains you have covered the floor under the bike in sweat then you know you were working hard enough


I'll get on the bike tomorrow morning then :becky:

Diet today;

1. 2 scoops whey, 50g oats, 2 whole eggs

2. 4 whole eggs, 100g oats

3. PWO shake - 25g whey, 50g cornflour

4. 250g mince meat (made into a burger), 2 cupfuls of frozen veg

5. 200g mince meat (made into a burger), 48 gallons of veg

6. Will be - scoop of protein, whole egg

By the time I found out I'd be doing a 2,000kcal diet, I didn't have any time to write one out, so today I've just added it up as I've gone along.

TBH, I can't be bothered with any 'meal timings' etc, as long as I'm getting the calories in, that's all that matters. I'm a busy guy, have a little nipper and missus to entertain so things like 'oh, I'd time your meals better' are out of the question :becky:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

That's exceptionally clean and restrictive... I'd be interested to know how much strength (if any) you lose eating like that... and more importantly, whether you can actually stick to it. I bet the fat will fall off of you tho!


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Morning mate, Diet looks good and clean as stated above.

Heres a tip for a mince meal I have been making.

Chuck some mince in frying pan with mushrooms and onions then add a just a splash of worcester sauce along with a sprinkle of cajun spices. Finally shwartz do a spice called steak pepper (tastes lovely) a sprinkle of that in also. I find with a whole onion and a big handful of mushrooms it is a serious plateful and tastes pretty damn good.

Next week my chicken recipeizza:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

lol, cheers, Col.

Big; yeah, it's kinda clean, but how else can 200kcal be made up 'interesting'? 2,000kcals isn't a lot is it.

See how I get on. I prefer this kind of diet to a keto. Strength isn't a huge issue for me at the moment as I am dieting, so I'm expecting to lose a little bit. My workouts will be of more volume, too.

Tall asked me to weigh myself everyday (don't know for how long), and this morning I have dropped 2 pounds from yesterday's weight.

Tall, any clues as to where we go from here?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Today's diet;

1. 50g whey, 50g oats, 2 whole eggs, 2 slices of wholemeal toast (to put on my eggs for a change)

2. 250g mince meat (made into a burger), 1 barmcake

3. 4 whole eggs, 50g oats

4. 25g whey

5. 250g mince meat (made into a burger), 125g low-fat fries, sh1tloads of veg.

6. Will be - 25g whey and spoonful of peanut butter.

I went to Tesco's today and got some ''Peanut butter & Co'' all natural peanut butter - no trans fats, no cholestrol, fcuk all - just peanuts. It's looks really liquidy in the tub.

Also got some mushrooms and worcester sauce to try Col's little number.

Push day tomorrow - should be fun. More volume to burn that fat.

Tall - how many subsequent mornings am I weighing myself for?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chris - in terms of weighing in it's upto you. The key is for us to be able to spot things and help you, and then for you to be able to look back over the log and spot patterns and trends to help you when you plateau.

Weight yourself for 3 days on the trot and establish a baseline. Then weigh yourself every week at the same time on the same day and just say if you are up or down in weight and by how many pounds.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok, thanks my luverrrr.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Final weigh-in today (for the 3 days on the trot), and dropped a further 3/4 pound.

Update later with diet/training progress.

Feel loads better - less bloated etc etc etc


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Training;

Flat bench - 4 x 5 @ 75kg

Incline Dumbbells - 2 x 8 @ 20kg each dumbbell

Shoulder press machine - 3 x 8 @ 20kg (actual total weight lifted)

Dumbbell side laterals - 2 x 8 @ 10kg each dumbbell

Dumbbell front raises - 2 x 8 @ 12.5kg each dumbbell

CGBP - 3 x 8 @ 40kg

Pushdowns (rope) - 2 x 8 @ 20kg

The shoulder press machine isn't a normal one - when you press it kinda takes you to an outward press as opposed to a direct overhead press - that's why the weight was lower.

Diet;

1. 4 whole eggs, 4 slices of wholemeal toast

2. 50g protein, 50g oats

3. PWO Shake - (got home-made shake what gym owner makes - definitely less than 50g carbs in it)

4. 300g Aberdeen Angus home-made beef burger with loads of veg and a barmcake

5. As above, without the barm

6. Will be - 25g protein shake, 2 desertspoons of natural peanut butter

Bit of a manic day today. Forgot to take my 2 eggs that I should have had with meal 2, however, I had an appointment so I quickly grabbed the shake and left the house without the eggs. Oh well, the aberdeen angus burgers have made up for the lack of fats in meal 2. :becky:

Just going out to watch England get battered :axe:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Diet;

1. 4 Whole eggs, 4 slices of wholemeal toast

2. 125g Aberdeen Angus burger, barmcake

3. 50g protein, 2 desertspoons of natural peanut butter

That's it thus far. Today I've been exceptionally busy, and this evening I am going for a bite to eat for a friends birthday, which will consist of chicken in a curried sauce, some rice (not a lot), chips (not a lot), and about a handful of prawn crackers.

It's something I can't avoid. I am going to be over my calorie allowance, but it's not an everyday thing so I'm not feeling guilty - plus I'm not going for a show or anything.

Saturday I'm taking my good lady out for a bite to eat, which we've had arranged for some time. This will be a clean meal consisting of steak and potato, so tonight will be my cheat meal.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump........


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ahh.....we have interest....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

You always have interest my dear friend...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chrisj22 said:


> Ahh.....we have interest....


The interest is here, but the updates are few... :becky:


----------

